# Crack on roof of Tesla model Y



## Nirali (5 mo ago)

We owned a car a few months ago. After a getting a new car within few days my daughter noticed a crack on the roof. We immediately contacted Tesla and they gave appointment after a few days and saw the crack and approved that it is covered under a warranty but they had to order a new glass. Now they rescheduled an appointment for fix. At the day of fix they said it happened cause of outside impact and they do not cover under warranty and we have to pay for it.

There was no outside impact. The day we had crack the car was just sitting in our garage and kids had summer vacation but we took the car out to take my daughter for her class. My husband was inside the car all the time as he has to wait till my daughter comes back. She saw crack as soon as she came back and he started driving.

Now these Tesla service center people they said its and outside impact and do not cover it. I do not get that. 

Can somebody help with advice on what to do. We didn't do anything and this is our 2nd Tesla and it never happened earlier and they just said they can't cover and we need to pay. I feel its wrong. Can we take any legal action or any advice. I will appreciate that. 

Thanks,
Nirali....


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Small pebbles can happen to brand new cars as well as 10 year old cars.

I paid for mine, supported by insurance which actually paid for it.


----------



## Marsliv (5 mo ago)

You can check with your insurance to see if they can cover it. But why do they correct themselves after approving that it is covered?


----------

